# What tremolo pedal to buy?



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm thinkin maybe a Diamond - what else should I be looking at?

Thanks!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Empress won all sorts of critical acclaim, but why not buy local? (I.e., Diamond)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The Voodoo Labs is very good, I used it for a while. Best one for me has been the Fulltone, the new version with the added volume knob. For me, it just sounds better and does more things GREAT than any of the others I've tried.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a BBE Tremor which was quite good - two preset trem speeds with A/B switch. I currently have the Boss TR, which is just fine. 

I'd love to get my hands on a Pigtronix Tremvelope some time. Imagine a tremolo combined with an envelope follower. You can set it so the trem speed varies with how hard you play.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Empress is very good. My favourite is the Frantone Vibutron (no longer made).


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a version 1 Fulltone Supa Trek and I love it. It has the volume knob that the new one does but it's an internal trim pot. Less accessible but still there. These V1s seem a little cheaper now too. It does the blackface Fender thing beautifully. If you want the choppy Vox thing it does that too. Goes as fast or slow as any sane person would want. Controls so simple that even I can use them easily and I'm a drummer. It's built like a tank too. All of those above are badass as well. Good luck!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

When I sold everything (the first time) to make way for the G-Sytem, I sold a beautiful little tremolo pedal from a company called blue bird (iirc). It was so simple and so cheap, but sounded absolutely amazing.

I would look into it.

I just found out they are no loner in operation, so if you se one - snag it. If not for you, then for me


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Merlin said:


> I'd love to get my hands on a Pigtronix Tremvelope some time. Imagine a tremolo combined with an envelope follower. You can set it so the trem speed varies with how hard you play.


Line 6 Tap Tremolo does that. I think it is also built into the M5/9/13.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I really dig my Strymon Flint, the 63 tube tremolo is just outstanding!


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

mojo hand sugar baby


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a MojoHand Sugar Baby on my band board.
Mainly for the size, but I do like the sound and simplicity.

I have the VooDoo Labs trem too, more flexibility, sounds good too.

My fav if the Dr Scientist Tremolessence.
A ton of features and the hold feature is cool, for a punch in/out option.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

sulphur said:


> My fav if the *Dr Scientist Tremolessence*.
> A ton of features and the hold feature is cool, for a punch in/out option.


My fav too.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Owned the Voodoo Lab 4 knob version, sounded pretty good. I eventually wanted to try something with more options and I always felt it was a little choppy for me. The chop might have been fine and I probably just needed to spend some more time dialing it in but I eventually replaced it with The Diamond. I really liked the Diamond, great sounds, tons of features and tweaks, nice pedal. I eventually saw the Flint get released and convinced myself the Diamond was also too choppy and I needed the harmonic trem of the Flint, so it's what I've been using since. I like it a lot and its lasted, plus you get a reverb with it. I tried a couple of others in between that were ok but if I was to buy another trem I would love to try the Basic Audio Throbby first and the Monster Effects Swamp Thang second.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Long and Mc... has both the Diamond and the Empress, so I think it will be between those two. Diamond is local - made in Nova Scotia. I may buy both and return one after I try them out.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

News!! Got a trem pedal but not what I was thinking, ha. Last week I was at a concert and the guitar player had this great tone going, so I asked him what pedal he was using. He said trem pedal, and showed me the pedal but as I did not have my glasses on, so I couldn't read the name. At any rate, I decided that I needed a trem pedal, started looking at utube, posted this thread etc. I also was checking the pedals for sale thread, and saw the Catalinbread pedal for sale. So I googled it and lo and behold, same pedal as what the guy had at the concert. I checked out a bunch of vids on utube, and just really liked the tone, nice and warm, so for what I'm doing I think it will be perfect. And the bonus? Picked up a Little Big Muff yesterday with the money I saved!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, alright!

Nick Harris makes great little pedals that seem to make a lot of people happy, and now you. I was deeply honoured when he mentioned me alongside some other folks I deeply respect as one of his early inspirations. ( http://www.effectsdatabase.com/interviews/brands/catalinbread )

Mark


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats on the Catalinbread. 

I figure for effects I may use once a night, a swiss army pedal is a good fit. This does lots of things well.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Well, alright!
> 
> Nick Harris makes great little pedals that seem to make a lot of people happy, and now you. I was deeply honoured when he mentioned me alongside some other folks I deeply respect as one of his early inspirations. ( http://www.effectsdatabase.com/interviews/brands/catalinbread )
> 
> Mark


I have toyed with the idea of building a pedal and have seen your name come up here and there (with Guru-like connotations) as I perused the DIY pedal build sites


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, I do waste a LOT of time.:sSig_busted:

Craig Anderton and RG Keen are the ones who are really to blame. Craig's columns in GP got most of us started, at least on this side of the Atlantic. ON the other side, it would be "Uncle" Robert Penfold. And RG provided one of the first "full service" web-sites, that is still pretty much a go-to for anyone starting out, or even further along (www.geofex.com). His "Technology of..." articles kick royal ass. There's a bunch of guys out there who are the real geniuses when it comes to this stuff, and it's surprising how many seemed to have gotten their start on the DIYstompbox forum. 

Once in a while, I'll come up with a pedal, but I think my own particular contributions are essentially:
a) finding the odd new trick in a familiar pedal that has generally flown under the wire,
b) giving newbies confidence and hope,
c) explaining things so that they finally make sense to people or giving them a quarter twist to give new perspective,
d) thinking in terms of systems.

Those things seems to have a niche audience that is very appreciative. I'm glad it's of help. Justifies all the money I've laid out in mags, books, tools, parts, photocopying, and pedal purchases over the last nearly 40 years.:smiley-faces-75:


----------

